# Atlanta Officers Save Man Having Seizure In Fiery Car



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The guy at @2:43... 







Atlanta, Georgia — On April 25, 2021, The Atlanta Police Department Zone 4 officers were called to an auto accident with a car on fire. Upon arrival, officers observed that the driver was having a seizure. Responding officers went into life-saving mode and aimed their attention at freeing the driver from the locked car and putting out the fire. They were able to pull the man from the burning car and both the driver and the officers were able to get medical attention and are expected to be ok.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

....and then a lawyer got hold of the man's family and..........

sad reality aside, WELL DONE OFFICERS. More stories like these are needed and you guys ROCK!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Why wasn’t this on the news? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> Why wasn’t this on the news?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we all know why.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

No comments on the ANSI Green nails?


----------

